# Best knot to connect topshot to braid?



## so-tex (Dec 12, 2008)

What is the knot of choice for connecting 100# braid to 80# mono topshot? Or, is there a splicing method that is preferred.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Double Uni Knot


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

the double uni is a good knot for lower lines ie.- 50lb braided, if you are going to attacht 100lb braid toheavy mono I suggest you either a PR knot ot a mid knot , they hold more tension and they are more stronger another option would be a bimini to bimini via a double loop, just my opinion.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I use a reverse albright for connecting mono to braid


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Agree



drfishalot said:


> I use a reverse albright for connecting mono to braid


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

I once did a double uni and ended up loosing a good fish because the side of the knot with the spectra pulled through the side with the mono. I like using either the reverse albright, mid knot or a slim beauty.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

i put on a loop to loop made out of dacron so you can change them out incase you need to put fluro or put a coastlock on without cutting your line


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Prefabbed wind on leader. Loop-to-loop with a bimini in the main line. Done.

These are pretty good - http://www.bhptackle.com/index.php

Brandon


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

What fishologist said, loop to loop unless your using hollow core. A bimini in the braid(small knot) and no knot in the wind on or topshot. It passes through the eyes with no trouble.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Here (for you visual folks). Reading left to right.


----------



## bluewater bound (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been using an albright finished with a lock per the recommendations of "power pro". I've attempted to break the knot by tying it to my truck and pulling until somthing gave and it has generally been the topshot just beyond the knot at very close to the line rated strength. The loop to loop looks like a smaller knot that should pass through eyes easier though. How does the double loop hold?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I Like the albright and reverse albright for the thicker leaders with the reverse being the favorite of the two having a bimini or a good surgeons loop already tied in the braid. They hold good and are simple to tie (to me they are). I can usually tied them where they slide thru the eyes of the rod fairly smoothly.

I do the Uni to Uni on smaller leader lines where it will pass thru the eyes for me easier

Heres a newer (to me) type knot that is a dandy, just takes a few seconds longer than the ones listed above. 
Its called the "BS knot" (actually in proper etiquite circles its called a Bob Sands knot... )


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Here are some knots that are commonly used

Spool the braid on first leaving about 3/16" room to load the topshot. You can use mono or flouro for topshot, I just go with mono. The topshot does not have to equal the braid strength, just know that if the topshot is less than the braid strenght that is your weakest link. There are three ways that you can connect the two

1. Bimini Twist to Albright
I tie a Bimini Twist on the braid end and connect the braid and mono with an Albright
See link for list of knots

http://www.compleatangler.biz/Knots/BiminiTwist.htm
http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php

In the Albright Illustration, the line that is looped back to begin the knot should be the mono.

2. Bimini Twist to Uni
Again, same as above, the line that is looped back to begin the knot is the mono.

3. Double Uni
Tie just like the illustration in the link below

http://www.steelheader.net/knots/double_uni.htm

I prefer the Bimini to Albright because it runs through the guides better.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

good demonstration of the mid knot


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

I like the PR knot for large line..anything bigger than 50# its a pain to tie but for casting its slim as can be.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

The annual "How to tie a knot" thread...

Buy Hollow core and use loop to loop. solid core likes to cut mono.

65lb and less just use uni to uni.


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone use a nail knot? I've had good success with them.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

i like nail knots. I have not had good luck tying braid to mono and in general try to avoid it. Those cool little sampo swivels that pass thru the eyes are pretty cool for that. I did hear alot of guys using the double uni when fishing the Bahamas Wahoo Curcuit. I tried it and broke a fish off. In all fairness I probably tied it wrong and went back to what worked for me just fine.


----------



## so-tex (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your input. I see there is no consensus on the issue! I guess I will try some of these knots and see which one I like the best.


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

100# braid to 80# mono topshot. Albright


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Gigabite285 said:


> I like using either the reverse albright, mid knot or a slim beauty.


I too like the "slim beauty" but for some reason it's not real popular. Good to see there are others using it.

The PR knot is probably the best but I neither have the patience or enough hands for it....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Help me out here - those wind on leaders are usually 25 feet, at least the pre-made ones. But "top shot" can be any length, sometimes 100 feet or more. Are we talking two different things here :question:


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

You can make windon leaders as long as you want. JB Hollow core, a needle and topshot line of your choice.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Swells said:


> Help me out here - those wind on leaders are usually 25 feet, at least the pre-made ones. But "top shot" can be any length, sometimes 100 feet or more. Are we talking two different things here :question:


Basil makes 25ft Wind ons and top shots to several lengths.

http://www.bhptackle.com/index.php

You can practice all the knots you want. But when it comes to connecting mono to braid, NOTHING will beat these wind-ons connected with a loop-to-loop (bimini in the braid).

Brandon


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Basil makes 25ft Wind ons and top shots to several lengths.
> 
> http://www.bhptackle.com/index.php
> 
> ...


I still practice the Bimini Twist knot, but I thought that was old fashioned? Glad to see I'm not the only one, as nobody asks for one when I crew. The Bimini is 99% pure knot.

Let's go tuna fishing Brandon!
-sammie


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

The bimini is IMO the #1 knot for a double line. With a little practice you can learn to tie one in about a minute. If I can do it anybody can.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Bimini knots suck on spectra and thats why they make hollow core, you can use a piece of kingfish wire and make a loop in hollow in less than a minute and be 100%. Izor will make any size top shot you want.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

wacker said:


> Bimini knots suck on spectra and thats why they make hollow core, you can use a piece of kingfish wire and make a loop in hollow in less than a minute and be 100%. Izor will make any size top shot you want.


Bimini knots suck on Spectra?

You must not be tying your Bimini right. I have NEVER had a Bimini in my braid fail. I once pulled a grouper off Tequila, straighted the coastloc, ripped the roller guides off my 130# Penn International Tuna stick, and the Bimini still didn't give.

What you smokin' Wacker?

Brandon


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Bimini knots suck on Spectra?
> 
> You must not be tying your Bimini right. I have NEVER had a Bimini in my braid fail. I once pulled a grouper off Tequila, straighted the coastloc, ripped the roller guides off my 130# Penn International Tuna stick, and the Bimini still didn't give.
> 
> ...


Are those the Penn's you need me to fix? lol

Then you'll have to show me how you are tying a bimini. I still struggle with that knot at times.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Don Savage said:


> Are those the Penn's you need me to fix? lol
> 
> Then you'll have to show me how you are tying a bimini. I still struggle with that knot at times.


Been a while for me too! But seems like it was 21 twists up, reverse 21 down wrapping the other direction, half hitch on one leg for a keeper, and triple hitch on both sides of the loop, and boom you got it. Optional Crazy Glue job around the tag end (nice).

The secret is keeping the 21 down looking real perty, as the other hitches are just keepers. Use you teeth or a helper to keep the line taught when wrapping down. I've done it with 40# PowerPro and liked to cut by hand off testing it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Don Savage said:


> Are those the Penn's you need me to fix? lol
> 
> Then you'll have to show me how you are tying a bimini. I still struggle with that knot at times.


Yes!

Here, check this out. A Bimini is the strongest knot there is. Countless studies have proven it. IF you tie it right.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Brandon, you may have had success with a Bimini in spectra but day in and day out she ain't 100% and the loop is. I feel that the Bimini suffers some damage after a lot of times through the guides also. Hope you found a better coast loc than the ones ya been using.:rotfl:


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Red Phillips*

Here is what I use for 80# + rigs:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

*Tony Pena splice knot with a modification*

This is what I use. I have absolutely never had this knot pull. It has a little more diameter than some but it will pass through the guides without problems and most of all. I have confidence in it. This is also what a lot of the long range guys out of San Diego use.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

drfishalot said:


> I use a reverse albright for connecting mono to braid


Ditto


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Yes!
> 
> Here, check this out. A Bimini is the strongest knot there is. Countless studies have proven it. IF you tie it right.


A seven turn surgeons knot works as well, is faster to tie and wastes less material.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Snagged said:


> A seven turn surgeons knot works as well, is faster to tie and wastes less material.


Yep and that connected to a reverse albright is a pretty darn good connection... better leave plenty of tag ends to grip and eat your wheaties when doing the final pull on the reverse albright to make it come out right if using 80+# of floro as a leader. And you'll probably need a glove. If a person was to Tie several at one time and you wont need a gym membership :wink:

Strong knot, passes thru the guides easily without chafin the spectra since its not outside the knot and actually a darn good look'n knot too... :smile:

I tied several last night messing with the rods n retying leaders in this winter-no fish'n-boredom :headknock

Hog


----------



## boomboom (Jan 3, 2006)

barefootin said:


> Here is what I use for 80# + rigs:


Ditto. After you tie this knot a few times you can tie it on the boat in less than a minute. Red taught me well on the knot. I just wish that I could rig as good as he does.


----------

